# 2009 Mini Celebration - FLetcher, NC



## KHA (May 13, 2009)

The premiums are now available online for the 2009 Mini Celebration (which will be offering Classic Shetland classes, as well as a full A rated AMHR Miniature show with plenty of Youth and Amateur classes!) and the 2009 Dixieland Jamboree AMHA show which will offer a complete listing of Amateur, AOTE, Youth classes, as well as the standard open classes. Due to the increase of participants in the past few years, we are now going to a four day show. Thursday and Friday will be ASPC/AMHR classes, and Saturday and Sunday will be the AMHA Classes.

This is the first time offering Classic Shetland classes to our roster, so if you have ponies,, this is your chance to BRING THEM OUT AND SHOW THEM!!!!






Premiums are now available for download at http://dmhs.itgo.com

If you need further information, please feel free to contact me at 636-290-6258, or email at [email protected]

Hope to see you soon!

Dixi A. Cohea, Show Manager


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 23, 2009)

just little over a week away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we will see you there!!!!!!!!! this is one fun show to come to in the mtns of NC.

see you all there

Robby and DIane and Hunter


----------

